
How to generate Lua boilerplate with D - qznc
http://beza1e1.tuxen.de/into_luad.html
======
jordigh
If you haven't seen this, the D Gems section of the D Tour highlights some of
D's most exciting features:

[https://tour.dlang.org/tour/en/gems/uniform-function-call-
sy...](https://tour.dlang.org/tour/en/gems/uniform-function-call-syntax-ufcs)

In particular, here is another explanation of the scope feature presented in
the LuaD article:

[https://tour.dlang.org/tour/en/gems/scope-
guards](https://tour.dlang.org/tour/en/gems/scope-guards)

------
rweichler
Is there something like

    
    
        extern "C" { void foo(); }
    

For D? That way you'd be able to use the LuaJIT ffi. That, in combination with
what's in the OP, would be killer.

~~~
edmccard
Yep, except you'd write it

    
    
        extern(C) { void foo(); }
    

[https://dlang.org/spec/interfaceToC.html](https://dlang.org/spec/interfaceToC.html)

~~~
vram22
Here is an example:

[https://jugad2.blogspot.in/2016/09/calling-simple-c-
function...](https://jugad2.blogspot.in/2016/09/calling-simple-c-function-
from-d-strcmp.html)

